# Damaged Box Vipers



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just started getting back crushed boxes from distributors. I won't post price, but they are cheap. First come, first served Monday the 19th any time after 10:00am. Expect them to be gone quick! Also have loads of other damaged box stuff, so please inquire. This is phone or e-mail only, I can't get into what's available by posting. 386-734-3599, or 386-734-3200. E-mail at [email protected], but phone will get priority....


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds great Frank, thanks. I've yet to pick up a viper.

Question though, is it first come first served "after" Monday 10am? Or, first come first served now, and then pay at 10am Monday? And is it 10am Pacific, Central or Eastern?

Sorry for the ???, just want to make sure I do it right.

regards,

g.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> Sounds great Frank, thanks. I've yet to pick up a viper.
> 
> Question though, is it first come first served "after" Monday 10am? Or, first come first served now, and then pay at 10am Monday? And is it 10am Pacific, Central or Eastern?
> 
> ...


10am Eastern, we are in Florida. First come starting at 10, phone is the priority. If you e-mail, leave a number that Mace can call first chance he gets.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I already have one of them, but I think it was UPS's fault.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I just called in and placed an order for 3 of the Vipers and 2 of the 350-scale Seaviews!

Great service!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Asmenoth (Feb 27, 2009)

Viper is on the way!!! Would have gotten more, but could only afford the Viper right now.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

Dammit, Being at sea, all I have available to me is email!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Darph Bobo said:


> Dammit, Being at sea, all I have available to me is email!


E-mail is fine, there are still some things left! [email protected]


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Got a nice deal on another J-2, $55.00 and about $10.00 for shipping to L.A.
I'm a happy camper.....:thumbsup:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> E-mail is fine, there are still some things left! [email protected]


I emailed for what's available, cost, etc., and haven't received a reply.

Should I have called? Probably..

regards,

g.


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

I also picked up a J2! Very cool.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> I emailed for what's available, cost, etc., and haven't received a reply.
> 
> Should I have called? Probably..
> 
> ...


You probably won't get one back on that. Too much, moving out of stock too quick. This morning we had basically some of every kit. Some things are gone. Phone is the only way to do it. Tuesday will probably be the end of it as I think nearly all Vipers are gone.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> You probably won't get one back on that. Too much, moving out of stock too quick. This morning we had basically some of every kit. Some things are gone. Phone is the only way to do it. Tuesday will probably be the end of it as I think nearly all Vipers are gone.


It's OK, I got tripped up on the _email _part of "phone or email only.." wording of the instructions, assuming that would be a mode as well.

:freak:

It's all cool though, really, probably don't need the stuff anyway truth be told.

regards,

g.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Shucks, I am too late!

Edited: For the Vipers I meant!

B


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah... I just called everythings gone.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We may have more Vipers next week, just got a call from a distributor that found more damaged. I'll post if they come in.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Moebius said:


> We may have more Vipers next week, just got a call from a distributor that found more damaged. I'll post if they come in.


Any 350 Seaviews, Flying Subs or J2's ever come in as such?


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Moebius said:


> We may have more Vipers next week, just got a call from a distributor that found more damaged. I'll post if they come in.


Can I get like 15?

Thanks!

B


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

My order arrived today (Wed 7/21) and I'm very happy - 3 Vipers, 2 of the Seaviews, and only very minor box damage. I've (in the past) bought kits off the shelf from stores that had been more visibly damaged!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The Vipers were limited to 3 per customer to be fair. I think we only had 15-18 to start. Monday we had nearly every kit we make in either damaged or bagged condition. Right now most of it is gone. We don't get a whole lot of it, the Vipers were just thinner boxes than normal, and Customs walked on a bunch of cases. None of it was horrible, but it was all returns by distributors. To me, we make 'em to build, not put on a shelf! But I have no problems with each of you wanting to put a case of each on the shelf....


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to have price range for the Vipers that may come in? I'd like to but another one but I don't want to waste your time.


----------

